# Some comments about Firestone Tires.....



## wbg94583 (Apr 6, 2003)

Guys,

Well, I never seem to visit this board and I should do it more often as there is some good info here.

FYI, I thought I'd pass along some info about some new tires I recently purchased for my 97 528i. I had heard lot's of good things from local BMW friends about Firestone Firehawk SZ50 EP's.....yes, I know what you're thinking, but damn if these tires aren't really sweet! I run 235/45/17's on my car and compared to the stock Dunlop 2000E's, these Firestone's are definitely a great improvement-----better "turn-in", wet & dry handling is great and so far ZERO noise. They cost about $160 each....so not the least expensive tire on the block, but I'm very pleased so far.

Anyhow, thought you all might be interested------if you're in the market for tires, I do suggest you read the survey results on Tirerack.....this tire rated quite highly.
Happy New Year!!!
Bill in San Ramon, CA


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

wbg94583 said:


> I had heard lot's of good things from local BMW friends about Firestone Firehawk SZ50 EP's.....yes, I know what you're thinking, but damn if these tires aren't really sweet!


Most of the top-line Firestones (and Daytons, which are yet another Bridgestone/Firestone line) are actually made in Japan by Bridgestone. The SZ50 is an older design now, but still quite good.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

you have got to be kidding me...


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> you have got to be kidding me...


Why kidding? Bridgestone's owned Firestone for quite a while.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

DSPTurtle said:


> you have got to be kidding me...


About the Firestone recommendation, or that Bridgestone owns Firestone? :dunno:

-


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

just about the firestones. I had a set on my brand new 1994 mustang GT and they were pretty much worthless. They were loud, did not handle well and sucked in the rain. The only good thing about them was that they wore out quick so I had to replace them. After that experience, I am pretty much sworn off firestone. Bridgestones are a different story though... they are a pretty good tire. YMMV
JB


----------



## JEM (May 3, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> just about the firestones. I had a set on my brand new 1994 mustang GT and they were pretty much worthless. They were loud, did not handle well and sucked in the rain. The only good thing about them was that they wore out quick so I had to replace them. After that experience, I am pretty much sworn off firestone. Bridgestones are a different story though... they are a pretty good tire. YMMV
> JB


Yes, Firestone's built a lot of crap tires, I'd say some of what they make now still fit that category.

But in this case I don't think your experience is necessarily applicable, since (a) Bridgestone didn't purchase Firestone until - what - 1996? and (b) the SZ50 wasn't introduced until around '99-2000.

As I'd noted above, the top-line Firestones and Daytons are, for all intents and purposes, Bridgestones.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

To each his own... I am a Michelin fan.


----------



## wbg94583 (Apr 6, 2003)

DSPTurtle said:


> To each his own... I am a Michelin fan.


No argument here.....Michelin makes a great product. So far the SZ50's have performed quite well, particulary in all the rain we've been getting in NorCal of late. As I mentioned (I think?), this tires came highly recommended from several local Bimmer friends who have used them on their cars.....time will tell for me; but so far they are living up to what I have heard from local friends.

Have a nice New Year!!!!!


----------



## gmarch (Apr 17, 2002)

*SZ50's*

I'll have to give a thumbs up for the (first gen) SZ50's as well.

I had them on my '93 Eclipse GSX and compared to several other manufactures (all the big names), I found the SZ50's on that car to be a really good fit.

I found the transition from traction to slip to be very predictible and controllable. Wet traction was good as well.

But best of all, I was able to pull an extra 100rpms at the end of my favorite series of twisties.

/greg


----------

